# Genets



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi guys, are genet's currently on or off of the dwa, I find it so hard to follow the dwa list now days :blush: Im pretty sure they arent though?
Thanks Callum


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Genets are not DWA :2thumb:

We have Pardine Genets and Genetta tigrina :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Genets are not DWA :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Neil, I was pretty sure they wasnt but the dwa is so confusing these days with animals being taken off etc, would you mind me PM'ing you with a few questions tomorrow just mainly about their general care etc, I looked into these guys last year and almost purchased one but couldnt due to a change in circumstances, but now hopefully I may be able to purchase one this year so it would just be good if I could talk to someone like yourself. :no1:
Thanks
Callum


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely no problems with pm'ing me

If I can help, would be glad to.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Absolutely no problems with pm'ing me
> 
> If I can help, would be glad to.
> 
> ...


Ok thank's a lot, Im off to bed now I will be sure to PM you tomorrow :no1:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

doe's anyone know who will be breeding genets this year? : victory:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

tunbleweed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

